# Dead Deer in London ON.



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

holy crap  nice buck :thumb:


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

You should be excited!!!! Holy smokes that is a nice buck!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

WOW! If I ever stumble across one even remotely close to that I'll be one happy camper. Congrats!


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

That thing is a monster! Congrats on an amazing buck! Be sure and post a pic of the mount that you _*have*_ to do of that big boy....:darkbeer:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Great buck! :thumb:


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice deer. Wtg!


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

Care to take me out to where you shot the big guy? I have a tag and its just itching at me.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

yikes! thats a good one....congrats


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice going Angus! 
Another monster to add to your collection.


----------



## MBArcher (Oct 23, 2006)

That thing is a giant of all giants! Great Buck no matter what weapon.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

WOW!:jaw: whatd that beast score?


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

thats one nice buck, how far north of London.


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

*More Pics*

Thanks to everyone for all the positive comments regarding this great deer.

I have been hunting this buck for the past three years and the only place I thought I might get him was along a municipal drain near my farm.
Each of the past two years I have ended the bow season with my buck tag in my pocket still hoping up to the last day of having a chance of taking him.

The first year I saw him once and knew he was a real good deer and last year I saw him three times but had no shot opportunities. Prior to taking him on Monday I'd seen him twice this year and each time he had offered me stationary quartering away broadside shot opportunities at 18 and 28 yards, I was at full draw each time but with insufficient predawn light to shoot I had to watch him walk away.

So I switched my WMU for the controlled hunt in hope of having a crack at him with my T/C Encore Pro-Hunter before the orange vests and gunfire pushed him out of the area.

There is a whole big story about the hunt ...

The deer live-weighed 252 lbs.
Has 14 points on a main-frame 6X6 + 2
28+" main-beams 
May gross score in the 170's

He is already at Christopher Kirk's shop - Innukshuk on AT - Christopher is a spectacular wildlife artist having worked at the ROM-Royal Ontario Museum in Toronto doing mounts and habitats, (hope you don't mind the plug Christopher) and Christopher will work his creative artistic genius to make a display to do honour to this buck's life.

......Angus


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

He is a beaut :thumb:


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

He doesn't look very comfortable on the 4 wheeler,and i very much like the TC/encore in the pics.How's the encore? i'm thinking about getting one!


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*wow!!*

Wow!!!what a nice buck.
Congrats....:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

More photos. Great!

That buck just keeps getting better looking everytime i enter the thread.:darkbeer:


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

Nice buck Angus!!! even nicer than last years beauty!! and i love the mount Chris did for you on last years I cant wait to see this one... I'm telling you guys this is one of the best taxidermists around! period!

He used to work for the ROM and has done some amazing things! I get a chance to see allot of his work b/c he is local, a good friend and he always brings some cool mounts by the shop whenever he can!

Nice buck Angus!! 

Hey does this mean your leading the fire fighters contest? Cheers


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*beauty*

that is nice , and way to hunt , the out thinking a smart animal is also part of the hunt gets the adrenaline going


----------



## hotspur2008 (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice one Angus. My tag still sits in my wallet.


----------



## Bowhuntersrave (Aug 29, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

congrats on a great buck.:thumbs_up


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

*Wow*

Congrats


----------



## 10 X (Jul 27, 2005)

*wow*

That is one great big buck. I hope I just get a chance to see one once in my life time. Congrats to you.
Cheers.


----------



## mustang379 (Nov 8, 2008)

wow great deer


----------



## idobbins (Feb 3, 2007)

hope you bring it to one of the shows this spring to get scored, have had my hands on a few monsters at these shows. The SOC will be doing the show in Tilbury again this spring if you can make it down to get scored


----------



## fireguyjay1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations Angus!


----------



## camo 800 (Dec 2, 2008)

nice buck for sure.


----------

